# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  DIY urbšanas galdiņš

## abergs

Pieci santīmi klusuma kliedēšanai...
Instrumenti: rokas urbjmašīna, fleksis, elektrodu metināmais invertors (nav obligāts).
Motors: 12VDC no kaut kāda ļoti veca viģika.
Ātruma regulators: elekrtoniskais transformators halogenlampām + PWM uz 555 taimera.
Kustīgais savienojums: durvju eņģe ar minimālāko brīvgājienu.

----------


## osscar

labs aparāts  ::  cerams, ka jaudīgāks ka lētie rokas dremeļi.

----------


## abergs

> labs aparāts  cerams, ka jaudīgāks ka lētie rokas dremeļi.


 Apmēram tas pats, prasās apgriezienu stabilizācija ar atgriezenisko saiti.
Tiešām nav laika k-ko pilnveidot...

----------


## australia

jopcik, cik bērnībā urbīšus nenolauzu, jo nebija kaut vai šitāda konstrukcija  :: 
man bij` fāterītim tāds pasmags 220v motoriņš ar kuru vispār nejuta mazo urbīti

----------


## Zigis

Vienkārša un efektīva konstrukcija!

Kur var dabūt tādas mazas patronas, lai līdz 0 var saspiest? Nu vismaz līdz 0.5

Lieta tāda ka iepirku "lēto dremeli" jeb ķīniešu nagu vīli (tā viņi paši verķi pozicionē);

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160835960441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Noderīga lieta, bet tie koleti vai kā viņus tur, besī. Katram diametram vajag mainīt savu, iespiest lai neietu excentrā milzīga māksla, bieži neizdodas vispār. Nezinu vai vaina ka tie koleti ir ķīniešu, vai sistēma vispār.
Vienvārdsakot ja varētu pielikt normālu patronu verķis būtu ideāls.

Protams kārtīgas plates taisot šitāds galdiņš noderētu.

----------


## abergs

Ņēmu šeit, padārgi, varbūt eBayā var lētāk atrast...

----------


## Zigis

Paldies, ļoti labs. Nevarēju ebajā neko vispār atrast, kaut kas no US, piecreiz dārgāk.

Kādai asij paredzēts? Man no motorīša 2.5mm lien laukā.

----------


## abergs

Orģinālā nepateikšu - taisīju pasen, pašreiz motora ass D=3,2 mm, cik atceros vajadzēja pārurbt.

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz taisīju "plāno galdiņu urbjmašīnu" no militāristu 27 V DC motorīša (varen izturīgs, ar lielu resursu) un mikroskopa (trūkums - pats neceļas uz augšu, ar roku jāgriež atpakaļ). Baroju no kāda laboratorijas barokļa. Bet par patronu - iztiku vispār bez tādas. Uz virpas tika sadrāzti puļķīši no 6-kantīga misiņa. Katrs ar urbumu attiecīgā urbīša diametrā (0,8; 1,0; 1,2 mm etc). Otrs gals pārurbts līdz motorīša ass diametram. Fiksācija ar cietām skrūvītēm. Urbītis, kamēr nav nolauzts vai totāli neass, netiek mainīts. Var, protams, izmantot arī sīkos centrurbjus, bet tie īpaši trausli. Ņemot vērā, ka parasti nepieciešami pulka caurumu ar vienādu diametru, šis pasākums ir izdevīgāks par speciālas _cangas_ izgatavošanu/iegādi. 
Minēto "darbgaldu" izmantoju arī specifiskiem frēzēšanas darbiem. Frēzeri - zobu urbji u.c. no dentistu arsenāla. Padeve manuāla.
P.S. Folklora liecina, ka latvieši jau senos laikos visu elektroniku taisījuši uz PCB - no turienes plāno galdiņu urbēji. ::

----------


## Canis lupus

Es mazo patronu pirku instrumentu veikalā Birznieka-Upīša un Dzirnavu ielas krustojumā par apm. 4 Ls. Tur ir daudz kas acij tīkams (bet makam ne visai).Bet instrumenti tur tiešām labi.

----------


## Obsis

Nule iepirku alternatīvu risinājumu.
Ebay lietots refurbished CNC routeris ar drēmeli galā. Precizitāte 0,05 mm, galds A3 formāta, cena 160 USD. Diem';zēl muita.....uiiiiii, bet tik un tā kad urbiens nāk tad nav jāstreso, sliec punktus programmiski un pats dzer kafiju. Mazām platītēm tas nav diži aktuāli, bet lielām un kā vēl aktuāli.

----------


## tornislv

un saiti uz tirgotāju/produktu noskaudi, ja? Ja nu tur ir vēl kāds? Muitu jau var pieciest, valdība kādam jābaro tak.

----------


## aldis666

Mani ar interesē,kur par tādu naudu var dabūt.Atradu tik šo,bet SHIPPING!:O
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-3020-ROU...3D180915141418

----------


## abergs

Garām ejot iekrita acīs:
http://www.verkter.lv/DREMEL-instrum...-1-gabals.html

----------


## zzz

> Mani ar interesē,kur par tādu naudu var dabūt.Atradu tik šo,bet SHIPPING!:O


 Parastais kjiinieshu iibeja muhljozhs ar shippingu.

Shie preces cenu maaksliigi samazina, a starpiibu iestuukjee suutiishanas cenaa. Ietaupaas procenti, ko shie ir spiesti maksaat iibejam par servisu.

Taa kaa nemaksaa tas daikts 189 baksus pat Honkongaa uz vietas. Vinsh ir daargaaks.

----------


## tornislv

Jau sen, kaut ko pārdodot eLīcī, eLīcis savu %%% rēķina pēc preces PLUS šipinga cenas. Vismaz gadi 2. Biju vienā brīdī nepatīkami izbrīnīts, jo ik pa laikam kaut ko arī Līcī tirgot mēdzu...

----------


## sharps

Pirms pāris gadiem sanāca būt Hanoveres izstādē. Redzēju ko līdzīgu šim. MikroCNC seši vienā. Urbis, virpa, frēze....

http://www.dhgate.com/product/on-sal...168232076.html

----------


## ezis666

Tas ir pilnīgs sūds. Ļodzīga konstrukcija, paredzēta bērnu apmācībai apstrādes darbos. LV arī viens kantoris tādus importē

----------


## sharps

> Tas ir pilnīgs sūds. Ļodzīga konstrukcija, paredzēta bērnu apmācībai apstrādes darbos. LV arī viens kantoris tādus importē


 
Cik paprovēju Hanoverē, tad nemaz tik ļodzīga tā konstrukcija nebija. Samēra stingrs izpildījums. Izvirpotās detaļas tīri feinas izskatījās. Austriešu ražojums.

----------

